# OpenVPN - kein tun Device

## smg

Hi,

ich bin nach dem OpenVPN Howto auf dem dt. Gentoo Wiki vorgegangen.

Das tun Device wird angezeigt in /dev/ jedoch bekomm ich kein tun device angezeigt bei ifconfig -a, Modul ist auch geladen und ich kann mich per TLS mit dem Server authentifizieren:

```
Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] IMPORTANT: OpenVPN's default port number is now 1194, based on an official port number assignment by IANA.  OpenVPN 2.0-beta16 and earlier used 5000 as the

 default port. 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] WARNING: No server certificate verification method has been enabled.  See http://openvpn.net/howto.html#mitm for more info. 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] Re-using SSL/TLS context 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] LZO compression initialized 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] Control Channel MTU parms [ L:1542 D:138 EF:38 EB:0 ET:0 EL:0 ] 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] Data Channel MTU parms [ L:1542 D:1450 EF:42 EB:135 ET:0 EL:0 AF:3/1 ] 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] Local Options hash (VER=V4): 'b45552d8' 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] Expected Remote Options hash (VER=V4): '605af48e' 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] UDPv4 link local (bound): 192.168.0.45:1194 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] UDPv4 link remote: 88.198.12.237:1194 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] TLS: Initial packet from 88.198.12.237:1194, sid=f9e70c64 7bd80269 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] VERIFY OK: depth=1, /C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=coruscant.ninth-art.de/CN=coruscant.ninth-art.de/emailAddress=hostmaster@ninth-art.de 

Oct 15 12:50:21 [openvpn] VERIFY OK: depth=0, /C=DE/ST=Berlin/L=Berlin/O=coruscant.ninth-art.net/CN=coruscant.ninth-art.net/emailAddress=hostmaster@ninth-art.de 
```

Aber es ist kein tunX interface dann da, keine Ahnung warum nicht.

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben? (Server geht bereits, und nen Freund kann sich per client auch verbinden)

meine client.conf

```
client 

dev tun

proto udp

remote 88.198.12.237 1194

local 192.168.0.45 1194

resolv-retry infinite

keepalive 10 120

persist-key

persist-tun

ca /etc/openvpn/ca.crt

cert /etc/openvpn/unimatrix.stephan-rockt.de.cert.crt

key /etc/openvpn/unimatrix.stephan-rockt.de.cert.key

comp-lzo

verb 3

cipher BF-CBC
```

Bye.

----------

## l3u

tun/tap-Treiber als Modul kompiliert und kein modprobe gemacht?

----------

## smg

 *Libby wrote:*   

> tun/tap-Treiber als Modul kompiliert und kein modprobe gemacht?

 

Doch, ist alles geladen, lsmod zeigts auch an, etc. pp.

Deshalb weiß ich eigentlich nicht weiter.

----------

## l3u

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich Gerätedateien für tun bzw. tap habe ... weil ich benutze die ja nicht direkt. Ich pinge ja z. B. nur eine IP wie 10.8.0.20 -- das läuft ja dann "einfach so" übers VPN! Bei ifconfig steht allerdings tap0 dabei.

----------

## smg

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich Gerätedateien für tun bzw. tap habe ... weil ich benutze die ja nicht direkt. Ich pinge ja z. B. nur eine IP wie 10.8.0.20 -- das läuft ja dann "einfach so" übers VPN! Bei ifconfig steht allerdings tap0 dabei.

 

Eh hier zeigt er bei ifconfig -a garnix von tun oder tap an, nur eth eth1 und lo. :/

Fehlt irgendwas? Tun Modul ist aber geladen von mir..

----------

## b3cks

Also das TUN/TAP-Device sollte beim starten des Server erstellt werden, außer der Server ist im Brigde-Modus.

Was sagen die Logs? Die sind bei OpenVPN eigentlich sehr ausführlich.

----------

## smg

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Also das TUN/TAP-Device sollte beim starten des Server erstellt werden, außer der Server ist im Brigde-Modus.
> 
> Was sagen die Logs? Die sind bei OpenVPN eigentlich sehr ausführlich.

 

Ich betreibe einen Client.  :Smile:  Mein OpenVPN Server funktioniert schon.

----------

## firefly

das device wird auch erst beim starten des openvpn programs im clientmode erstellt  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

 *firefly wrote:*   

> das device wird auch erst beim starten des openvpn programs im clientmode erstellt 

 

Ja, umso verwunderlich ist es, dass beim starten des openvpn "Programms" im Clientmode das Device nicht bei ifconfig erscheint, obwohl es in /dev/net/tun0 vorhanden ist.

----------

## b3cks

 *smg wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Also das TUN/TAP-Device sollte beim starten des Server erstellt werden, außer der Server ist im Brigde-Modus.
> 
> Was sagen die Logs? Die sind bei OpenVPN eigentlich sehr ausführlich. 
> 
> Ich betreibe einen Client.  Mein OpenVPN Server funktioniert schon.

 

Sry, zu schnell gelesen.  :Wink:  Der Client ist aber genauso informativ (was ein Wunder, ist ja dasselbe Stück Software).

----------

## smg

 *b3cks wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*    *b3cks wrote:*   Also das TUN/TAP-Device sollte beim starten des Server erstellt werden, außer der Server ist im Brigde-Modus.
> 
> Was sagen die Logs? Die sind bei OpenVPN eigentlich sehr ausführlich. 
> 
> Ich betreibe einen Client.  Mein OpenVPN Server funktioniert schon. 
> ...

 

Hehe ja. Ich bekomme eben _keine_ Fehlermeldung im Log.. Er zeigt an, dass er sich authentisieren konnte. So. Dann passiert nichts mehr.

Ich habe auch eben kein tun interface bei ifconfig und so.. route -n zeigt natürlich auch keine Route an die zum Server geht. :/

----------

## firefly

dann schalte ihn dochmal in den debug mode und eventuell rückt er dann raus wiso er das device nicht anlegen möchte. Hast du denn auch mal anstelle von tun tap als device in der config ausprobiert?

----------

## smg

 *firefly wrote:*   

> dann schalte ihn dochmal in den debug mode und eventuell rückt er dann raus wiso er das device nicht anlegen möchte. Hast du denn auch mal anstelle von tun tap als device in der config ausprobiert?

 

Danke, das werde ich gleich mal testen.

----------

## smg

Okay. 

Wenn ich:

cat /dev/net/tun mache

kommt:

cat: /dev/net/tun: File descriptor in bad state

Keine Ahnung, was das soll. Eventuell weil ich das tun Modell mit nem andere GCC oder so gebaut hab?

Ich weiß es nicht..

----------

## b3cks

Hm, das scheint zu passieren, wenn es irgendwelche Verlinkungsprobleme gibt, z.B. /usr/src/linux falsch gesetzt, falsche Linux-Header, etc.

 :Arrow:  http://openvpn.net/faq.html (Letzte Frage)

----------

## smg

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Hm, das scheint zu passieren, wenn es irgendwelche Verlinkungsprobleme gibt, z.B. /usr/src/linux falsch gesetzt, falsche Linux-Header, etc.
> 
>  http://openvpn.net/faq.html (Letzte Frage)

 

Ja genau, das habe ich auch gefunden vorher. Aber da is nix falsch.. Ich glaub ich bau mal nen Kernel mit tun drin! Fest! Dann sollte das gehen.

----------

